# 1099



## Franni  (Aug 30, 2016)

Why do employers certain ones want you to do a 1099  contract  you worked your tail off to earn you credentials and just want code and not worry about taxes at years end


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2016)

Fran said:


> Why do employers certain ones want you to do a 1099  contract  you worked your tail off to earn you credentials and just want code and not worry about taxes at years end



They do not pay any benefits to a 1099 employee, so no health insurance, vacation days, sick days, no social security.  That would all be up to you.  Therefore it is sometimes less expensive for the employer to hire 1099 personnel.


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 30, 2016)

The 1099 is for reporting of fees paid to an independent contractor.  If you enter this arrangement with a company, then you are technically self-employed, not an employee.  You operate your 'business' as your own, set your own work hours, pay your own expenses and charge a fee to the place where you are providing services.  If the company is treating you as an 'employee' and dictating your work arrangements or requiring you to work exclusively on their site and their terms, they may be breaking the law - be cautious of that kind of arrangement.  The government has recently cracked down on that practice as an evasion of the laws and regulations protecting employees.


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 30, 2016)

Some additional information on 1099 vs employee from the IRS

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/smal...employee?_ga=1.133209101.207108347.1472568541


----------

